# Calabogie Rib and Bluesfest



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all!! Coming up August 17 - 19. Here is a link to their website. 

Class Axe Guitars Calabogie Blues - Blues & Ribfest at Calabogie Peaks Resort

No - I am not employed by or in any way received monetary renumeration. I just want a REAL blues festival to be successful. Hope to see you there.

B


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

So there will actually be Blues Bands as opposed to pop bands at this Festival? What a refreshing idea.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Discounted early bird tickets are available until July 31st. 

If any other GCers are attending let me know & I'll buy you a beer. Then you can buy me one. And then I'll buy you another. And then you can buy me another. And then.....


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I may be there renting backline.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like a pretty good line-up


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Free guitar & harp workshops with Jack DeKeyzer, JW Jones, Guy Belanger & David Rotundo. Contact Yves Trottier from 101.9 DAWG FM to sign up.

613-730-1019 office
[email protected]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

So far so good. Downchild was great last night as were Jack DeKeyzer & Powder Blues this evening. Good sound, the crowd has a friendly, laid back vibe & ribs, ribs, ribs!

For proof that tone is in the fingers, although he was somewhat lost in the mix, Donnie Walsh plugged his 3-bolt strat straight into a Fender M-80 (solid state?) w/ no pedals that I could see.

Jack DeKeyzer gave a nice history of blues guitar styles (from ragtime to Riley) during the workshop this aft & did an authentic version of "Kind Hearted Woman" on a strat in std tuning on stage this evening.

Looking forward to Trevor Findlay & David Rotundo tomorrow.


----------

